# Submitted EOI before positive skill assessment.



## Saiel (5 mo ago)

Hi there, 
I submitted my EOI with the lodgement date of skill assessment and reference number. I hold a positive skill assessment now. I got an invitation for 189 this Monday. I cannot change the date of my skill assessment in the EOI now. 
Shall I proceed with my application?


----------

